# Reports of the EOS 5DS Landing at USA Retailers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

```
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong><a href="https://www.facebook.com/lensrentals/photos/a.169429079741193.45583.131783120172456/1105378876146204/?type=1&theater" target="_blank">LensRentals.com has received their first shipment of the Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R</a>.</p>
<p>We have a couple of reports of Canon EOS 5DS camera bodies landing at US retailers and making their way into the hands of the first few lucky customers.</p>
<p>I won’t mention the stores that have sold the cameras, just in case Canon USA has a sale embargo on the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R.</p>
<p>B&H Photo & Amazon for example, won’t be shipping the cameras until June 14, 2015.</p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS R $3899: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | Canon EOS 5DS $3699: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## Nitroman (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine is apparently arriving at WEX photographic in UK on Monday 15th to be delivered on 16th June.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great timing. 

The Sony Alpha 7R II, was announced earlier today.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/sonys-new-%CE%B17r-ii-camera-delivers-innovative-imaging-experience-with-worlds-first-back-illuminated-35mm-full-frame-sensor/


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 11, 2015)

I've already received overnight shipping confirmation on mine. I'll have it tomorrow. Right in time for the weekend.


----------



## firegs (Jun 11, 2015)

From where?


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 11, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> I've already received overnight shipping confirmation on mine. I'll have it tomorrow. Right in time for the weekend.



Keep us posted


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 12, 2015)

Dealer only got one 5DsR - I am #4 in line. So next shipment. Plenty of 5DS though. 

I'd be more unhappy if this was a prime shooting month - but it is not. I get more active next month with the wildflowers and monsoons. But I will be very unhappy if the NY shops clear their backorder and Canon leaves the smaller dealers empty handed.


----------



## InterMurph (Jun 12, 2015)

I just got my shipping email from B&H. I ordered a 5DS on March 23rd.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 12, 2015)

LensRentals emailed me this morning that they got in an R I reserved a few months back. Set it up for overnight shipping and all  Saw an S this morning, headed out for a rental locally. 





Got a call around 11 local time from LR that they weren't getting the one allocated to me today, so we're setup for a Saturday delivery. Arranged for a 24-70 II and a 200-400 for the weekend - should be AMAZING, shooting soccer, plus side by side with my Hasselbald (50mp CCD).


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 12, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > I've already received overnight shipping confirmation on mine. I'll have it tomorrow. Right in time for the weekend.
> ...



I wasn't told not to say so mine is coming from Norman Camera. Apparently they got a few of the 5DS bodies in and I was high up on the list. I checked their site and they show out of stock so I suspect that the initial shipment was small. I'm fine with getting an S. I don't just shoot natural landscapes and don't want to have to deal with Moiré patterns in clothing and architecture. I already have had to do that some with bodies that have an AA filter. Horizontal and vertical blinds can cause it as well as clothing patterns. The R will be a little sharper but it's not worth the risk (or hassle) to me. Maybe no AA in my next high megapixel body.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 12, 2015)

Hoping there's word in Europe also soon, I pre-ordered my 5Ds in early February here in Germany at the Canon partner in my city.


----------



## PhilA (Jun 12, 2015)

Picking my SR up on Monday (Sydney). Had a test of both bodies last night at Sun Studios. Was able to set up a rough test with a fabric backdrop that I use when I shoot bikes and that occasionally generates moire on my 1Ds MkIII. Shot with both bodies with TSE 90. No problems with the SR at the distance/focus/etc "settings" I normally use. The SR was noticeably, but not greatly, sharper than the S.


----------



## csikes1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I visited Procam in Aurora, IL yesterday after they posted on Facebook that they had the 5Ds in stock. Needless to say I walked out with a new camera. Just in time for my trip to Sedona, Grand Canyon, Zion etc.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 12, 2015)

InterMurph said:


> I just got my shipping email from B&H. I ordered a 5DS on March 23rd.



Congrats! I also ordered mine on March 23rd immediately upon opening and I've yet to get a shipment notice.

Enjoy that camera!


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 12, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> I wasn't told not to say so mine is coming from Norman Camera. Apparently they got a few of the 5DS bodies in and I was high up on the list. I checked their site and they show out of stock so I suspect that the initial shipment was small. I'm fine with getting an S. I don't just shoot natural landscapes and don't want to have to deal with Moiré patterns in clothing and architecture. I already have had to do that some with bodies that have an AA filter. Horizontal and vertical blinds can cause it as well as clothing patterns. The R will be a little sharper but it's not worth the risk (or hassle) to me. Maybe no AA in my next high megapixel body.



My 5DS was just delivered by FEDEX as expected. I know what I'll be doing over the weekend.


----------



## InterMurph (Jun 12, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Congrats! I also ordered mine on March 23rd immediately upon opening and I've yet to get a shipment notice.
> 
> Enjoy that camera!


I ordered mine at 5:36a Eastern time. I had to get up early to go to work.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 12, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> LensRentals emailed me this morning that they got in an R I reserved a few months back. Set it up for overnight shipping and all  Saw an S this morning, headed out for a rental locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it's not a soccer or sports camera lol


----------



## GuyF (Jun 12, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> ...plus side by side with my Hasselbald (50mp CCD).



Whilst I applaud the intention, isn't it a foregone conclusion the Hasselblad will pee all over the Canon? I would really like to get a medium format setup and momentarily considered the Canon but the photosites are so small compared to true MF that I thought it would be a bad move. I hope you can prove me wrong!

Will you be able to post comparisons?

Anyway, congrats on your new toy!


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 12, 2015)

I dont think the idea is to see what camera wins. Barring nothing but fast action, the MF will take the day. It's to see how close the Canon FF bodies are to MF given the same shooting conditions.



GuyF said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > ...plus side by side with my Hasselbald (50mp CCD).
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2015)

firegs said:


> From where?



I just received my official confirmation (around noon today, June 12th) from B&H, that my order for CANON 5DS R is processed and sent to warehouse for shipment. order was placed on March 23rd. Really excited to receive this monster....


----------



## erjlphoto (Jun 12, 2015)

So the 5Ds Is also sold in a kit with the 24-70 f/4? Don't see any retailers listing it iwith a kit lens..


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 12, 2015)

erjlphoto said:


> So the 5Ds Is also sold in a kit with the 24-70 f/4? Don't see any retailers listing it iwith a kit lens..



No, body only. Maybe some shopsshops offer custom kits, but I wouldn't pair it with the f/4.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 12, 2015)

It's just a pretty picture for the box. I'm certain it has "Lens not included" written on there in microscopic lawyer print. 



lichtmalen said:


> erjlphoto said:
> 
> 
> > So the 5Ds Is also sold in a kit with the 24-70 f/4? Don't see any retailers listing it iwith a kit lens..
> ...


----------



## firegs (Jun 12, 2015)

5DS in-hand, and I'm a happy camper :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 12, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> My 5DS was just delivered by FEDEX as expected. I know what I'll be doing over the weekend.



Turning your living room into a Hollywood caliber studio so you can film the world's greatest unboxing video on Monday!


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 12, 2015)

I did a rethink of my needs and artistic styles and post techniques; and switched from 5DsR to 5DS. My local store had at least one ready to hand me this morning. 

So I am all in - Got my 5DS... and shooting around the office - wow!

Serial # 0220210000##


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 13, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> My 5DS was just delivered by FEDEX as expected. I know what I'll be doing over the weekend.



I did take a few test shots this afternoon to play around with. First off setting up the camera is similar to the 7DM2 (for example you have the ability to add additional "My Menu" tabs) plus some additional options. Second, WOW! If you think you can't get sharp 50MP images hand held, try the 16-35/4L IS lens. Tomorrow I'll use the tripod but for a couple of test images it was definitely up to the task. I will say though that if you want the sharpest images out of the 5DS you have to run DPP 4.2.32 and enable the lens profile on the image. It is slooooow to enable it on an image and then transfer it to Photoshop but the image is noticeably sharper than the one that Photoshop produces from the same RAW file. This brings me to an issue with DPP 4. It may have always been there I wouldn't know because this is the first camera that I'd consider using M-RAW at times. It's 28MP and has less storage and processing requirements plus it is still higher resolution than any other Canon camera that has come before it. In DPP however you cannot apply the lens profile to it! It says there is no lens data even though you can CTRL-I over the image to view the shot information and the lens is correctly identified. Smells like a bug to me. I also tried it with S-RAW and had the same results. The only one I could apply a lens profile to is a full RAW image file.

Another spot on feature is the new AWB-White setting. If you think Canon leans a little too far toward a warm tungsten image you'll like this one. It favors true white balance and seems to work quite well.

What little I've looked at it, the noise in higher ISO images is easily controlled in the final image. High ISO to me though is 1600. I haven't looked at 3200 or 6400. If you are using Photoshop just kick in a little luminance NR in addition to the standard Chroma setting or use a third party plug-in like Define. 

Pretty impressive camera despite all of the negativity expressed on the forum. To my eyes the simple test images I've done look better than the ones you find online from the pre-production models.


----------



## cfargo (Jun 13, 2015)

B&H called to tell me that mine was ready to ship today and I canceled as I will be buying the Sony Alpha 7R II.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 13, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > My 5DS was just delivered by FEDEX as expected. I know what I'll be doing over the weekend.
> ...



MRAW and SRAW aren't really normal RAW files, a lot of pre-processing has already happened, they are maybe a bit past half-way between JPGs and real RAWs.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 13, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I dont think the idea is to see what camera wins. Barring nothing but fast action, the MF will take the day. It's to see how close the Canon FF bodies are to MF given the same shooting conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll post raws from both, and as much as I love my Hassy, it's not an everything in all conditions camera. I want the 645Z - have shot it A LOT, will be good to compare. Shooting with the 200-400 for the first time, who forgot the warning labels on this lens?!?!?

The new photographers dilemma - 645Z and a 600mm A lens (no AF), or a 5Ds/R with a 200-400... otherwise 9k on a body and 3k on a lens, or 4k on a body, and 11k on a lens....


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 13, 2015)

Any Germans here that can supply information?


----------



## GuyF (Jun 13, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think the idea is to see what camera wins. Barring nothing but fast action, the MF will take the day. It's to see how close the Canon FF bodies are to MF given the same shooting conditions.
> ...



I've been looking at the Pentax just this last week. Although it uses the same sensor as some other MFs, the results don't have the same velvety look (at least to my eyes). Whether this is wholly down to lens, lighting or post processing I'm not sure.

Will probably just wait hoping to inherit zillions from somewhere and get the Phase One xf and 80mb back! Could be a looooong wait....


----------



## erjlphoto (Jun 13, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> erjlphoto said:
> 
> 
> > So the 5Ds Is also sold in a kit with the 24-70 f/4? Don't see any retailers listing it iwith a kit lens..
> ...



That.'s exactly what the photo on the Canon box shows. It surprised me too!


----------



## albedo13 (Jun 13, 2015)

So any Adorama customers heard anything? Their ordering website opened up at 20 minutes to midnight, and I had my order number and confirmation for a 5dsr at 1142 PM eastern time on the night of the 22nd, so I was hoping I was fairly high on the list. I have heard nothing from Adorama. Anybody else hear anything yet?

Jim


----------



## wfuzaia (Jun 13, 2015)

*some unboxing for both body video arise *

some unboxing video for both body arise 
http://www.xiaolaoer.com/media/v-1ngDk8


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 13, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Any Germans here that can supply information?



Foto Gregor in Cologne told me still June 30th as shipping date.
I set up my preorder on the 6th of February, so I hope to be the first in Line to get one there.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 13, 2015)

flux capacitor said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > Any Germans here that can supply information?
> ...



Just saw on canons German Facebook page the official release post and that the cameras release on 15th. So that's about it. I think they are already at the shops but they weren't allowed to sell them yet.


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 13, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Just saw on canons German Facebook page the official release post and that the cameras release on 15th. So that's about it. I think they are already at the shops but they weren't allowed to sell them yet.



Just saw it too, I might get slightly anoyed if the camera isn't available on June 15th in germany.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah, me too. Was the first to pre-order at my dealer which is a Canon pro partner. If anyone should get it on Monday it's me. ;D


----------



## BMLmedia (Jun 13, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Yeah, me too. Was the first to pre-order at my dealer which is a Canon pro partner. If anyone should get it on Monday it's me. ;D



Canon Europe sent out two mails to dealers this week, an automated one saying we have just sent you.... and it will arrive on.... The second email basically said they are only to be sold from Monday, and don't mess us around on this


----------



## BMLmedia (Jun 13, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> It's just a pretty picture for the box. I'm certain it has "Lens not included" written on there in microscopic lawyer print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think for the launch they are directing you to a load of cash back orders so for example in Europe you can get €300 cash back on the 11-24 when you buy with the 5DSR


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 14, 2015)

Played with my new 5DS Friday night / Saturday morning. Here are some images and deep crops. 

https://www.buiterphotography.com/larger-images-the-50-6-megapixel-canon-5ds-delivers/

Need to look for a 5DS image thread


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 14, 2015)

Arkarch said:


> Played with my new 5DS Friday night / Saturday morning. Here are some images and deep crops.
> 
> https://www.buiterphotography.com/larger-images-the-50-6-megapixel-canon-5ds-delivers/
> 
> Need to look for a 5DS image thread



If you don't mind me asking are you using ACR to process RAW files? I played with a cityscape that I took with my 5Ds tonight. I looked at Photoshop using ACR and Adobe's lens profile for the 16-35/4L IS lens, Canon's DPP 4.2.32 and their Lens Optimizer, and Phase One's Capture One 8.3. DPP was the sharpest but looked artificial in some respects. Photoshop was the weakest in terms of correcting lens softness in the corners. Capture One was impressive right from the start. The defaults they applied were closest to what I would want. They also had a Canon 16-35/4L IS lens profile and auto selected it. Sharpness was somewhere between Photoshop and DPP and the overall look of the image was very good with minimal tweaking. I have a large number of 3rd party tools to work with in Photoshop so I can adjust just about anything but Capture One saved a good bit of time getting me close to where I wanted to be just by opening the file. It also transfers the image to Photoshop a lot faster than DPP.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 14, 2015)

cfargo said:


> B&H called to tell me that mine was ready to ship today and I canceled as I will be buying the Sony Alpha 7R II.


lmao u pissed off there sales rep for sure lol
but i wanna know will people notice the difference of these images when uploaded too facebook or instagram?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 14, 2015)

albedo13 said:


> So any Adorama customers heard anything? Their ordering website opened up at 20 minutes to midnight, and I had my order number and confirmation for a 5dsr at 1142 PM eastern time on the night of the 22nd, so I was hoping I was fairly high on the list. I have heard nothing from Adorama. Anybody else hear anything yet?
> 
> Jim



u got a long wait adorama is days if not a week or 2 behind b&h always they are so slow at getting new stuff


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 14, 2015)

BMLmedia said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, me too. Was the first to pre-order at my dealer which is a Canon pro partner. If anyone should get it on Monday it's me. ;D
> ...



Your word in God's ear, so probably they already have the camera and call me tomorrow. Well it would indeed be a bit of a shame if they announce June 15th as official date and then a Canon pro partner shop doesn't have them.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 14, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > Played with my new 5DS Friday night / Saturday morning. Here are some images and deep crops.
> ...



Hello Joe,

In this series I was just using the latest Lightroom CC since it is most common for all. I generally use LR for a quick preview. But most all my production images begin with Capture One. I also used to play with DxO, but Capture One just became a fave for import. Interesting news on 5DS and Capture One. I guess I need to play with it now.


----------



## albedo13 (Jun 14, 2015)

albedo13 said:


> So any Adorama customers heard anything? Their ordering website opened up at 20 minutes to midnight, and I had my order number and confirmation for a 5dsr at 1142 PM eastern time on the night of the 22nd, so I was hoping I was fairly high on the list. I have heard nothing from Adorama. Anybody else hear anything yet?



My card has been billed and I have a tracking number from Adorama for my 5dsr, but the tracker says it is too early to get any info. I checked my card earlier and found nothing, so Adorama must be getting them out right now. Can't wait!


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 15, 2015)

Arkarch said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Arkarch said:
> ...



Capture One definitely has a different take on the 5DS raw. With these new high MP files, it looks like there is diversity in the importers.


----------

